# should I use fluid ounces or grams



## John_D (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is a question: yes it's bacon related, I am unsure as to how I should go about this part, it's something new I want to try. I am about to venture on a new bacon project using rum. When it comes down to the percentage I am not sure if I should use fluid ounces or weight of the rum as grams. I'd appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction as I usually do a dry cure and this takes me out of my normal process routine.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 15, 2019)

is there a recipe you are following, what's the recipe in gram's or ounces. or are you winging it, if winging it it's probably going to be a trial and error, I'm not sure about the grams or ounces but if you never done this before I would start out with smaller rather than larger amount's to make sure you like it, and next time add a little more until you find the amount you like. maybe someone with experience doing this will chime in.  I think i'll save my rum for the coke though. good luck


----------



## John_D (Jun 15, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> is there a recipe you are following, what's the recipe in gram's or ounces. or are you winging it, if winging it it's probably going to be a trial and error, I'm not sure about the grams or ounces but if you never done this before I would start out with smaller rather than larger amount's to make sure you like it, and next time add a little more until you find the amount you like. maybe someone with experience doing this will chime in.  I think i'll save my rum for the coke though. good luck


yeah, winging it at this point using a 3KG pork loin. No problem with the dry measures  that is simple enough, it's just the liquid I am trying to resolve.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 15, 2019)

John_D said:


> yeah, winging it at this point using a 3KG pork loin. No problem with the dry measures  that is simple enough, it's just the liquid I am trying to resolve.


I don't think it would matter grams or ounces then,i would just pour by eye until you think you have enough rum and see what it weighs, and make some notes so you remember. as far as amount's I really have no idea.


----------



## John_D (Jun 15, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I don't think it would matter grams or ounces then,i would just pour by eye until you think you have enough rum and see what it weighs, and make some notes so you remember. as far as amount's I really have no idea.



Not starting the project until Monday, so I will watch for replies with advice and suggestions, it's all good. If I have to start somewhere I will consider mixing only enough to create a paste combined with cure and see what transpires.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 15, 2019)

will the alcohol have any effect on the cure, I don't know but it might be something to check out.


----------



## John_D (Jun 15, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> will the alcohol have any effect on the cure, I don't know but it might be something to check out.



I was sitting thinking and it might be just worthwhile trying a rum extract or concentrate as a flavoring during the cure. if I do this the volume would be smaller and it might just work if it's only enough to create a paste and there's no concern about cure interaction with alcohol.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 15, 2019)

If you are not asking how much rum you should add it absolutely does not matter what unit of measure you use as long as it's the same unit of measure every time...
FYI...one fluid ounce of water weighs 28.35 grams..it simply does not matter if you write down in your recipe 1.5 oz or 42.5 grams


----------



## John_D (Jun 15, 2019)

I hadn't thought of it in that fashion,I was stuck on the mindset of percentage ,it's the consistency i was trying to get at, so that no matter the weight of meat I could always come up with an accurate measure.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 15, 2019)

Weight is weight.  I like using metric units as they are far easier to convert than English units.

I.e. PPM = mg/kg


----------



## Jonok (Jun 15, 2019)

if you're concerned about proportion, it's a known what the specific gravity of rum is (0.94) and it's childs play to determine the specific gravity of your pork loin via immersion/displacement.  At that point, you are comparing apples to apples in terms of proportions...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2019)

Weight and Volume as in 1gram = 1Millileters, and so on ONLY is accurate, or Close Enough, for Water and liquids of a similar weight. Rum, Milk, Wine, Beaten Eggs, can be measured by Weight or Volume. Powders, Leaves,  Viscous Liquids and Semi-solids, need to follow the Recipes, Weight or Volume measurement. A Quarter Cup (2 floz) of Cinnamon is a lot less than 2 Ounces, by weight, of Cinnamon...1/4C Cinnamon weighs approx. 1 ounce, so 2oz, by weight, is actually 1/2C...JJ


----------

